# Would you watch porn with your sibling?



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

I heard of people actually doing this, brother and sister who are about the same age watching porn together. Just think it's kind of weird. I watched it with my friend and his older brother back in high school in his basement which was kind of funny since we had to be alert when his mom came and just sitting there with them for like 1 hour was pretty cool though. I don't know how his brother did it- he played porn music on his piano.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

Ur threads are.. uhmm ... Very interesting...


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

It would be the most awkward thing ever. No.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Never. I don't see anything wrong with siblings watching it though, just as long as they're only watching it to make fun of it. not any other reason.


----------



## Patriot (Oct 14, 2011)

Who the **** does this?


----------



## JitteryJack (Sep 7, 2013)

Crap I clicked Yes, haha! Nah this is pretty sick. :/


----------



## Mousey9 (Dec 27, 2012)

lol I liked how you made this poll public.

edit: voted yes for the hell of it.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

No. I talk about sex with my sister but watching porn together would be gross.

When I was living in this communal house (10-15 people) a few times guys were playing porn on the living room TV. This was before internet really took off. It was awful.


----------



## JitteryJack (Sep 7, 2013)

infamous93 said:


> lol I liked how you made this poll public.
> 
> edit: voted yes for the hell of it.


Sharing the shame. A true bro! Oh wait.. :um


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

Oh dear god no


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

This would be so awkward. I think it would be awkward with anyone except your partner.


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

No chance in hell


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

What.The.****


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

lol, obviousy no, but I have walked in on them watching it plenty of times.


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

I would never watch porn with anyone lol. It's something I do alone.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Hell no, never in a million years o___0


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

The mere thought gave me chills. 

No, I wouldn't. No. No. Nonononononono.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

I wouldn't watch porn with anyone


----------



## Eia Au (Jul 13, 2010)

hell no!


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

That sounds like some kind of horrific nightmare for me, so definitely not.


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

I personally wouldn't, but if other siblings do that, it's not that big of a deal.


----------



## licorice (Oct 5, 2013)

Maybe if we were only 8 and not sexually developed. Just curious kids wondering what mom and dad's special videos are all about. Otherwise, no way.


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

licorice said:


> Maybe if we were only 8 and not sexually developed. Just curious kids wondering what mom and dad's special videos are all about. Otherwise, no way.


Okay, that's a fair point because that's how me and my siblings learned about sex. But no way would I do that now.


----------



## Grushenka (Aug 1, 2013)

whaaat


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

Yeah, I like to watch the nasty stuff with my whole family. Pop some popcorn, dim the lights, pop in a hardcore porno. Movie time, fun time!

:yes























Is she kidding? :afr


----------



## TSpes (Jan 20, 2013)

what no


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

Ew, the thought of that makes me wanna vomit.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

it's weird how I've heard people who go to strip clubs with their siblings, that is even weirder than watching porn together


----------



## NeuromorPhish (Oct 11, 2012)

Does eroge count?


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

Damn......that is quite an....interesting question. 

I'm an only child so this question doesn't apply to me, BUT NO.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Only with my grandmother. She likes to reminisce.


----------



## kittyxbabe (Oct 7, 2012)

Umm no? That would be an awkward overload 

Why do you?


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

NeuromorPhish said:


> Does eroge count?


lol, that anime was epic :teeth !


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

No. But, I do wonder about guys who have brothers around the same age. Do they at least share the videos they download?


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

Of course!





















:no


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

LOL One hell of a question and one on which the answer will be so overwhelmingly no that the poll is nearly pointless. 

OMG no! And who ever watches it without jacking off. ......? So are you kind of asking would people Jack off in the presences of a sibling.. .....so disturbing.. .yuck!


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

ew, no. I knew these kids down the street who used to do that though.



MobiusX said:


> it's weird how I've heard people who go to strip clubs with their siblings, that is even weirder than watching porn together


I always found that weird as hell too. I'm not even comfortable talking about girls around my siblings tbh.


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

Hmm no that would be quite awkward, though I have talked to my brother about being my grand marshall in the my invasion of canada though.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

I know someone whose mom introduced them and their siblings to porn, like watching it with them. But err, this sounds even stranger, but I guess if it's not hurting anyone.


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

Charmander said:


> I know someone whose mom introduced them and their siblings to porn, like watching it with them. But err, this sounds even stranger, but I guess if it's not hurting anyone.


The hell? Mother watching with them as well?? That's freaky.... :afr


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

CrimsonTrigger said:


> Never. I don't see anything wrong with siblings watching it though, just as long as they're only watching it to make fun of it. not any other reason.


 I know what you mean. I mean, I don't see anything wrong with people smoking pot, just as long as they're only doing it so they'll be hungry for chips. Not any other reason.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Hell no. It's uncomfortable enough when a sex scene comes up in a movie you're watching with a sibling. I draw the line there when it comes to family and porn.


----------



## NeuromorPhish (Oct 11, 2012)

Paper Samurai said:


> lol, that anime was epic :teeth !


Heh, yeah i still miss it. :b


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

Classified said:


> No. But, I do wonder about guys who have brothers around the same age. Do they at least share the videos they download?


No. The only thing my brother and I would talk about girls with is if they're attractive.


----------



## A name (Dec 5, 2012)

Um **** no? Who would do that?


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

Twelve Keyz said:


> ew, no. I knew these kids down the street who used to do that though.
> 
> I always found that weird as hell too. I'm not even comfortable talking about girls around my siblings tbh.


I never even talked about liking girls to my mom. All of this time she thought I was gay until this year when I made it clear I wasn't. I don't know how the hell guys can introduce their girlfriends to their siblings.


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

I wouldn't get hard.


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

Nah that's uh kinda awkward. My friends watched porn together before, seriously. Like they were into it.


----------



## creasy (Oct 29, 2012)

Sounds like a good setup for a porn.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Yeah, for sure dude. Why not?


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

No.


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

Ew. What? No.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

We done it on public library.


----------



## pumaa (Oct 2, 2013)

I've never heard of that in my life.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Wait, it isn't normal to watch porn with your brother and sister?


----------



## changeme77 (Feb 22, 2013)

OP is a sick *******.


----------



## Strategist (May 20, 2008)

Scrub-Zero said:


> Hell no. It's uncomfortable enough when a sex scene comes up in a movie you're watching with a sibling. I draw the line there when it comes to family and porn.


:ditto It seems like sex scenes are getting more and more porn like and man are they awkward. Seriously, wtf.


----------



## SS616 (Oct 9, 2013)

I have watched t.v shows with racy scenes in them with a sibling before and it all got a bit uncomfortable almost like watching with your parents. But not as bad


----------



## vela (Apr 19, 2012)

ummmmmm.. NO!!! 

Call me crazy, but sitting around with my brother watching porn would just be DISTURBING!


----------



## fumimarie (Dec 15, 2013)

Shivers


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

No I'll skip on that family bonding experience.


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

I don't like watching it with anyone let alone a sibling.


----------



## JakeBoston1000 (Apr 8, 2008)

brings the family unit closer together.


----------



## SunshineSam218 (Dec 6, 2013)

Omg, no way!


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

Going from the game of "who is mom's favorite" to "who can watch the weirdest porn before puking and having to explain it to mom."

Considering I have all sisters, it would be too odd for me to watch porn with any of them, at least right now. I've watched porn with my friends before, but we usually just laugh at some silly moments rather than stare in awe omg instaboner at the sexual content.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Lol this thread again :lol it's still very much no.


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

Id rather burn off my clit than watch porn with my sister.


----------



## Valtron (Jul 6, 2013)

My brother and I already talk about it, so I think it'd be kind of funny. He likes Lisa Ann.


----------



## Ignopius (Mar 19, 2013)

I've watched it with my cousin and close friends before. Put it this way....you dont truly no someone until you have bonded over watching porn..haha!


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

No.
I guess someone has some strange fantasies.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Yes.















































Just joking. I don't watch porn anymore, though. I did watch 2 Girls 1 Cup with my sister when I was 13 if that counts. She wanted me to watch it with her.


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

My brother is married. Both my sisters are in relationships.

If not for that, sure, if the occasion made sense... why not?


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

When we were like 11 and 9, my brother and I stumbled across hentai on the internet. It was hilarious.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

It doesn't matter whether I would or not. My sister would never watch porn with me. :lol

My male cousin and I used to watch porn together. We did everything together though (not like that).


If I had a brother I'd probably do it. You don't really go there with female relatives (if you're a guy). It's just too weird.


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

well, two brothers watching pron,, it's real!


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Aw, h-ll no! I remember watching Basic Instinct (not even porn of course, but pretty graphic at times) at my brother's house with him and my sister-in-law. One of the most mortifying times of my life. We couldn't even look at each other. And we're not even a repressed family. (Well, my sister-in-law's pretty ladylike, actually, but us in general...) We say all kinds of shyte and laugh, but somehow just looking at it on screen together... *shivers*


----------



## KangalLover (Dec 26, 2012)

i have watched porn with my cousin and it wasn't akward.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Good lord, no.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Hell no nasty


----------



## Ai (Oct 13, 2012)

Not gonna lie. My sister and I have totally watched late-night, softcore porn on television together on numerous occasions--for the pure hilarity rather than sexual gratification, however.  That stuff is so awful it's almost bloody brilliant. It kills me. 

Shrug.


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

Ai Chan said:


> Not gonna lie. My sister and I have totally watched late-night, softcore porn on television together on numerous occasions--for the pure hilarity rather than sexual gratification, however.  That stuff is so awful it's almost bloody brilliant. It kills me.
> 
> Shrug.


Have you seen Tender Is The Heart?

I love that movie. It's cheesy in the sweetest, cutest way possible. Like a Hallmark movie with sex scenes.


----------



## Moon Thief (Oct 23, 2011)

No not ever. Not to mention I dislike porn in general.


----------



## Dresden (Dec 18, 2013)

_*I'm not going to lie, yes I would and occasionally have, we're identical twins though, and are virtually the same person, talking to her is like talking to myself so.. perhaps not that bad..I am hoping so anyway as I failed to read the comment's before casting a vote as otherwise I would have bent to popular opinion.
*_


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

nooooo.



Dresden said:


> _*I'm not going to lie, yes I would and occasionally have, we're identical twins though, and are virtually the same person, talking to her is like talking to myself so.. perhaps not that bad..I am hoping so anyway as I failed to read the comment's before casting a vote as otherwise I would have bent to popular opinion.
> *_


but twins tend to be close, no? I'm not that close to both my sisters so 'no'... that would be awkward.


----------



## Dresden (Dec 18, 2013)

louiselouisa said:


> nooooo.
> 
> but twins tend to be close, no? I'm not that close to both my sisters so 'no'... that would be awkward.


_*Its not as though we do anything ... shall I say 'questionable', we will leave the room should either of us get the urge to .. well, you know!.
I'm so very embarrassed right now..
*_


----------



## lad (Sep 26, 2011)

At least you're honest, fair play.


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

Dresden said:


> _*I'm not going to lie, yes I would and occasionally have, we're identical twins though, and are virtually the same person, talking to her is like talking to myself so.. perhaps not that bad..I am hoping so anyway as I failed to read the comment's before casting a vote as otherwise I would have bent to popular opinion.
> *_


Don't feel bad because of what other's think. Harmless bonding is harmless bonding. If I had a twin I'd probably share porn with him. Or at least cute pictures of girls.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

You're my favorite thread starter, MobiusX. :b


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Never.Nuff said.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

No, but I'd watch it with yours.

Boom!


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

TicklemeRingo said:


> No, but I'd watch it with yours.
> 
> Boom!


* snap


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

Nobody knows I watch porn.


----------



## saltyleaf (Dec 30, 2011)

Patriot said:


> Who the **** does this?


lmao. srsly.


----------



## Testsubject (Nov 25, 2013)

Um no guy, with a brother relatively the same age, sneaked around looking at playboy magazines or stumbled upon showtimes late night softcore porn when they were younger?


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

Dresden said:


> _*Its not as though we do anything ... shall I say 'questionable', we will leave the room should either of us get the urge to .. well, you know!.
> I'm so very embarrassed right now..
> *_


just say you do :b


----------



## ltrain (Sep 11, 2011)

I could think of nothing worse than watching it with my sister. I like to live in a fantasy world where my sister is an innocent child that doesn't have sex with anyone... lol


----------

